
How do not disturb day can improve your productivity? - sathishvista
https://medium.com/@sathishvista/how-do-not-disturb-day-can-improve-your-productivity-5d5c43c85bf5
======
ValCanBuild
One of my previous jobs was at this company which was very inefficient with
people's time. Everyone had access to everyone elses calendar and they'd keep
booking your time in meetings so your calendar ended up like Swiss cheese -
lots of 30 minute holes that were absolutely inadequate for getting any work
done.

What I started to do was doing what this article mentions, but just for me -
blocking out 2hr meetings every other day "with myself" in my calendar weeks
in advance just so I can have a dedicated time to work.

~~~
sathishvista
Blocking 2hr meetings in the calendar is a good idea. Companies should start
managing employees time efficiently.

